# petzl zig zag



## jimmy shannon (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with the petzl zig zag?looks great,wondering how it performs in real world tree work.
thanks


----------



## danh8866 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have one! I love it! No other mechanical hitch comes anywhere close to a cord hitch while descending. While ascending, it is far superior to anything that I have used. I have used the Unicender for 4+ years, and I prefer the zigzag.


----------



## jimmy shannon (Mar 11, 2013)

*zig zag*



danh8866 said:


> I have one! I love it! No other mechanical hitch comes anywhere close to a cord hitch while descending. While ascending, it is far superior to anything that I have used. I have used the Unicender for 4+ years, and I prefer the zigzag.



Thanks man. Wondering how it compares to the hitch climber set up?


----------



## danh8866 (Mar 11, 2013)

It is a lot smoother ascending to me. 1 or 2% less responsive descending. Self tends like a dream with just a few feet of rope weight beneath it. With the added benefit of not having to replace hitch cords all the time.


----------



## jimmy shannon (Mar 11, 2013)

*zig zag vs hitch climber*



danh8866 said:


> It is a lot smoother ascending to me. 1 or 2% less responsive descending. Self tends like a dream with just a few feet of rope weight beneath it. With the added benefit of not having to replace hitch cords all the time.


 that makes sense,thanks. Maybe ill splurge on one of these things.
im an old school climber trying to update after a long hiatus.Blakes and tautlines are all i know for climbing lines. thanks again.
jim


----------



## danh8866 (Mar 11, 2013)

If you do end up getting one, make sure that you get the right climb line or it. I have 150' of 1/2" vortex that is too thick for the zigzag. I am using 11.7 mm cherry bomb and 11.7 mm luna with it now and it runs great!


----------



## jimmy shannon (Mar 11, 2013)

danh8866 said:


> If you do end up getting one, make sure that you get the right climb line or it. I have 150' of 1/2" vortex that is too thick for the zigzag. I am using 11.7 mm cherry bomb and 11.7 mm luna with it now and it runs great!


yea,thanks..I noticed it cant handle half inch,guess ill retire my 1/2 inch climbers to drop lines if i get one.Stuffs come a long way in five years. thanks again.


----------



## jimmy shannon (Mar 11, 2013)

jimmy shannon said:


> yea,thanks..I noticed it cant handle half inch,guess ill retire my 1/2 inch climbers to drop lines if i get one.Stuffs come a long way in five years. thanks again.


 did some digging. petzl claims to handle up to 13 millimeters.3 tenths shy of half an inch.Is it to squishy with those tolerances?also,seems to be on back order on the tree stuff site,any ideas on where one might be available? thanks


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 12, 2013)

danh8866 said:


> If you do end up getting one, make sure that you get the right climb line or it. I have 150' of 1/2" vortex that is too thick for the zigzag. I am using 11.7 mm cherry bomb and 11.7 mm luna with it now and it runs great!



you say that vortex doesnt run well through the zigzag? great....I have a brand new hank of it w/splice that I was saving for my new zigzag. I will have mine as soon as treestuff can get it to me. I was told mid to late march. maybe I should return the vortex?


----------



## danh8866 (Mar 12, 2013)

My Vortex has some use on it and doesn't feed into the zz well. I'm not saying that it won't work. Just that it's not the greatest choice of line for the zz. I was really hoping it would because I love my vortex.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 12, 2013)

There is 2 other threads on the zig zag right now. There is a issue when it is used srt ( not supposed to be used srt, but people dont follow directions) where the stainless part is wearing on the alum part. Use the search function to read more about it.


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 14, 2013)

danh8866 said:


> My Vortex has some use on it and doesn't feed into the zz well. I'm not saying that it won't work. Just that it's not the greatest choice of line for the zz. I was really hoping it would because I love my vortex.



I decided to exchange my vortex. I think I am gonna try cougar blue. Not sure it will be worth the extra money but gonna give it a try. It sure looks pretty. Now all I need is my ZigZag. Thx for the post. rep coming your way...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 14, 2013)

jimmy shannon said:


> did some digging. petzl claims to handle up to 13 millimeters.3 tenths shy of half an inch.Is it to squishy with those tolerances?also,seems to be on back order on the tree stuff site,any ideas on where one might be available? thanks



Think your math is wring there. 13 mm is over 1/2". Its like .57 inch. Some half inch ropes are a little bigger then other half inch ropes.


----------



## jimmy shannon (Mar 14, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Think your math is wring there. 13 mm is over 1/2". Its like .57 inch. Some half inch ropes are a little bigger then other half inch ropes.


yea,pre senior moment..meant to say 3/10s shy of half an inch.


----------



## danh8866 (Mar 14, 2013)

TreeAce said:


> I decided to exchange my vortex. I think I am gonna try cougar blue. Not sure it will be worth the extra money but gonna give it a try. It sure looks pretty. Now all I need is my ZigZag. Thx for the post. rep coming your way...



No problem. Always glad to help.


----------



## Jack Evans (May 9, 2015)

I got a ZigZag about a year ago went from climbing on a hitchclimber with a VT and never looked back, think its a great bit of kit. Although one of the links did crack in December. Due to how busy i've been i've only just had chance to get it replaced with the mark 3 version. Carried on climbing on it until last week with no ill effects. Hopefully this version will last.


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 10, 2015)

You were climbing on a broken piece of equipment. You're a better man than me Gunga Din.


----------



## treesmith (May 17, 2015)

Love mine, it does everything it should and it's consistent


----------

